# Blitzableiter



## lady jekyll

¿Cómo se traduciría al español la palabra _Blitzableiter_ que se emplea con sentido figurado en la siguiente frase?:

_Mitunter, wenn er sich ärgerte, brauchte er einen Blitzableiter_.


_Blitzableiter _se refiere aquí a una persona. ¿Pero cómo se entiende una persona que hace las veces de "pararrayos"? Supongo que en este contexto se alude a una persona que sabe calmar el ánimo enojado del sujeto. 

¿Pero qué palabra metafórica podría emplearse en español para dar a entender lo mismo?


Muchas gracias de antemano,
LJ


----------



## chlapec

Podría ser: "necesitaba hacer de alguien el blanco de sus iras"


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> ¿Cómo se traduciría al español la palabra _Blitzableiter_ que se emplea con sentido figurado en la siguiente frase?:
> 
> _Mitunter, wenn er sich ärgerte, brauchte er einen Blitzableiter_.
> 
> 
> _Blitzableiter _se refiere aquí a una persona. ¿Pero cómo se entiende una persona que hace las veces de "pararrayos"? *Supongo que en este contexto se alude a una persona que sabe calmar el ánimo enojado del sujeto. *
> LJ


 
Hola Lady Jekyll:

No es exactamente eso. Te cito lo que pone en el Duden (y es así que yo entiendo el significado figurado de esta palabra también):

'er braucht sie als Blitzableiter (*als jemand, an dem er seine Wut, Aggression o.ä. abreagieren kann*)

No entiendo (y no encuentro) la expresión que propone chlapec, pero si equivale a esa idea está muy bien.
Lo que he encontrado yo es: 'descargar la ira en alguien' (diccionario de Pons); tú verás si puede servir.

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

muycuriosa said:


> Hola Lady Jekyll:
> 
> No es exactamente eso. Te cito lo que pone en el Duden (y es así que yo entiendo el significado figurado de esta palabra también):
> 
> 'er braucht sie als Blitzableiter (*als jemand, an dem er seine Wut, Aggression o.ä. abreagieren kann*)
> 
> No entiendo (y no encuentro) la expresión que propone chlapec, pero si equivale a esa idea está muy bien.
> Lo que he encontrado yo es: 'descargar la ira en alguien' (diccionario de Pons); tú verás si puede servir.
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí, la idea es la misma, pero prefiero tu opción, que es menos forzada: "necesitaba alguien en quien descargar su ira"


----------



## DanielB

lady jekyll said:


> ¿Cómo se traduciría al español la palabra _Blitzableiter_ que se emplea con sentido figurado en la siguiente frase?:
> 
> _Mitunter, wenn er sich ärgerte, brauchte er einen Blitzableiter_.
> 
> 
> _Blitzableiter _se refiere aquí a una persona. ¿Pero cómo se entiende una persona que hace las veces de "pararrayos"? Supongo que en este contexto se alude a una persona que sabe calmar el ánimo enojado del sujeto.
> 
> ¿Pero qué palabra metafórica podría emplearse en español para dar a entender lo mismo?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano,
> LJ



Tal vez

De vez en cuando, necesitaba a alguien para descargarse


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Muchas gracias a los tres!! ¡Todas vuestras propuestas me parecen excelentes!! A pesar de que "ser el blanco de las iras de alguien" me parece una forma muy bonita y literaria de decir lo mismo, me quedo con "necesitaba a alguien en quien descargar su ira/descargarse" porque encaja mejor en mi texto.

Gracias de nuevo.
Un saludo a todos.
LJ


----------

